

A Small Operating System - shawndumas
http://www.atarimagazines.com/compute/issue8/3077_1_PART_1_A_SMALL_OPERATING_SYSTEM_OS65D_THE_KERNEL.php

======
shawndumas
Part 2:
[http://www.atarimagazines.com/compute/issue9/047_1_A_SMALL_O...](http://www.atarimagazines.com/compute/issue9/047_1_A_SMALL_OPERATING_SYSTEM_OS65D_THE_KERNEL.php)

Part 3:
[http://www.atarimagazines.com/compute/issue10/049_1_THE_OSI_...](http://www.atarimagazines.com/compute/issue10/049_1_THE_OSI_GAZETTE.php)

